

Looking for radical patent reform - look again (Patent Reform Act of 2010) - grellas
http://www.haynesboone.com/files/Publication/9bbac289-c2c6-447a-ad82-77d39b4ef017/Presentation/PublicationAttachment/1b2be6bc-dcb4-470c-8f96-8201c49ed0ec/Proposed_Patent_Reform_Act_2010.pdf#page=1

======
anigbrowl
The new act conspicuously avoids revisiting the vague definitions of what
qualifies for patent protection. This is rather surprising, considering the
ongoing contention over patents for semi- or intangible things (eg software,
business methods).

Do you have idea why that is?

